# Uslugi serwerowe

## CyriC

Witam,

Mam kolejny problem  :Smile: 

Przenioslem pod gentoo dwa serwery: FTP i Enemy-Territory, serwer FTP jest dostepny tylko dla sieci  LAN, natomiast ET ma przekierowany port i jest dostepny na zewnatrz. Problem w tym ze obydwa serwery nie sa widoczne poza moim kompem.

FTP - to glftpd na porcie 6009

ET - niby jest widoczny w LAN'ie ale nie jest widoczny na zewnatrz.

Na poprzedniej dystrybucji (Aurox) wszystko bylo w porzadku.

Uzywam Firewall'a iptables i nakladki na niego firestarter. Odblokowalem porty 6009 i port et: 27960. W czym moze byc problem ??

----------

## CyriC

W oknie informacji serwera dostaje dwa komunikaty:

NET_SendPacket ERROR: Operation not permitted to 194.204.142.14:62123

Resolving etmaster.idsoftware.com

Couldn't resolve address: etmaster.idsoftware.com

Wydaje mi sie ze wczesniej nie wyskakiwaly takie rzeczy.

----------

## Yarecki

 *CyriC wrote:*   

> W oknie informacji serwera dostaje dwa komunikaty:
> 
> NET_SendPacket ERROR: Operation not permitted to 194.204.142.14:62123
> 
> Resolving etmaster.idsoftware.com
> ...

 

Wyglada na to ze zapomniales odblokowac zdalny port 53 [dns].

----------

## CyriC

Niestety nie pomoglo.

Czy da sie zrobic tak aby odblokowac na firewallu wszystkie porty dla konkretnej uslugi ??

----------

## CyriC

Problem rozwiazany:

Glftpd, wystarczylo usunac linijke:

z /etc/xinetd.conf

```
only_from      = localhost
```

i zrestartowac xinetd:

/etc/init.d/xinetd restart

ET Server:

dodalem tylko wpis do /etc/services i serwer dziala, coprawda nadal wyskakuja te komunikaty, ale trudno moze kiedys sobie z tym poradze.

----------

